# Elektronikas pamati >  Led pagriezieni pa ātru mirkšķina...

## Starpnieks

Lieta tāda, mocim 4 pagriezieni, 2 priekšā, 2 aizmugurē, priekšējie 2 ir oriģinālie ar kvēlspuldzēm, aizmugurējie ir nomanīti no kvēlspuldžu uz Led pagriezieniem.  
  Rādot pagriezienu, vienalga, labo vai kreiso, mirkšķināšana ir ļoti bieža, tāda it kā būtu izdegusi kāda lampiņa.
Kur, kāda un kādā veidā ir jāveic izmaiņas, saprotu ka jāņemas ir ar pretestībām, lai mirkšķinatu pēc CSDD prasībām  60-120 reizēm minūtē. 
Ar ko tad īsti ir jāsāk, lai panāktu normālu mirkšķināšanu???

----------


## AndrisZ

Pareizi. LED patērē tik maz strāvas, ka relejs uzskata, ka izdegusi lampiņa. Jāslēdz klāt papildus lampiņas, kuras kautkur jāpaslēpj, vai jāpārtaisa(jāpārregulē) relejs.

----------


## Starpnieks

> Pareizi. LED patērē tik maz strāvas, ka relejs uzskata, ka izdegusi lampiņa. Jāslēdz klāt papildus lampiņas, kuras kautkur jāpaslēpj, vai jāpārtaisa(jāpārregulē) relejs.


 Bet bez papildus liekas lampiņas ieliksanas un releja pārregulēšana nekādas citas iespējas nav? Nu tās lampiņas vietā ielikt kaut kādas pretestības, kas simulētu to lampiņu??

----------


## Texx

Var ieprovēt paralēli gaismasdiožu lampām ielikt pretestību. Jāliek pēc iespējas lielāka, tāda, lai relejam pietiek, jo tā prtestība karsīs un lieki tērēs enerģiju.

----------


## Starpnieks

> Var ieprovēt paralēli gaismasdiožu lampām ielikt pretestību. Jāliek pēc iespējas lielāka, tāda, lai relejam pietiek, jo tā prtestība karsīs un lieki tērēs enerģiju.


 Kaut kas jau virzās uz preikšu!   ::   Tātad pretestību parelēli diožu lampiņām, cik tas ir - pēc iespējas lielāku pretestību?? Apmeram cik omi, vai kiloomi??  Cik tad daudz tā pretestība karsīs?? Ne jau vairāk par lampiņu, ko man piedāvāja ielikt lai relejs strādātu normāli?  Un tas taču pagrieziens, tā ka ilgstoši darbināts netiek...

----------


## AndrisZ

Cik Watu lampiņas? Cik liels barošanas spriegums? Pretestību tak var aprēķināt.

----------


## Starpnieks

> Cik Watu lampiņas? Cik liels barošanas spriegums? Pretestību tak var aprēķināt.


 Cik watu lampiņām Tu domā, cik watu bija oriģinālajām kvēlspuldžu lampiņām?? Varu apskatīties, bet iespējams ka no 5-10 Watiem. Cik diodes ir jaunajā vienā pagrieziena lukturī to vēl nezinu - jāsaskaita, bet diodes ir oranžas krāsā, spriegums 12V līdzstrāva, kā vairumam transportlīdzekļu. Vai vēl kādi lielumi ir nepieciešams zināt??

----------


## AndrisZ

P=U^2/R
No šejienes 5W lampiņi  5=144/R  Tātad R=22omi  5W
10W lampiņas vietā  11(12)omi 10W

Bet manuprāt ērtāk izmantot lampiņas, kuras nopērkamas jebkurā benzīntankā, nekā skraidīt pa pasauli pretestību meklējumos. Siltuma daudzums kas izdalās uz lampiņas vai pretestības pie vienādas jaudas ir vienāds.

----------


## jeecha

Ja liec pretestiibu - njem ar jaudas rezervi - ja lampinja bija 10W tad njem piemeeram 17W pretestiibu.
Pa pasauli apkaart pretestiibas mekleejumos nav jaaskraida - gan Elfaa gan Argusaa vajadzeetu buut uz vietas.
Pluss pretestiibai saliidzinaajumaa ar lampinju - maksaas paaris santiimus leetaak un nebuus jaamaina nekad  ::

----------


## Texx

Kaut kādu daļu enerģijas jau izlieto pašas led lampiņas, tā kā to pretestību vajadzēs mazākas jaudas nekā kvēlspuldzei. Tur ir eksperimentāli jānotetstē kādu lielumu vajag, kamēr tas relejs sāk mirkšķināt lēnāk. Pretestību izdevīgāk ņemt arī tādēļ, ka spuldzītes tiek ražotas ar konkrētiem jaudas lielumiem, bet pretestību var piemeklēt precīzāk.

----------


## AndrisZ

10W lampiņas strāva ir nepilns 1A.
6 LED no 12v patērēs 0,04 A, tas ir 4%. Tāda starpība varētu būt arī starp divām dažādu ražotāju lampiņām. Diez vai tam relejam lampiņas tik precīzi jāpiemeklē.
Bez tam, cik no prakses zinu, palielināta slodze mirkšķināšanas ātrumu neietekmē. Piemēram, pieliekot mašīnai piekabi.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

PAtiesiba pretestiba kas spej izkliedet tadu jaudu maksas krietni vairak par lampinu.

Ta ir, ka jaliek paraleli pretestiba tik pat liela, ka lampina. Nedertes mazas pretestibas, jo tas pardegs. Vajag lielas resnas un labak jaudigas ar lielaku pretestibu saslegt paraleli - tad sumesies jauda.
Beefs

----------


## Vikings

Variants - saslēgt no vairākām divvatīgajām lai sanāk aptuveni nepieciešamā pretestība un jauda tuvu vajadzīgajai. Tā pat pagriezienus ieslēdz reti un tie mirkšķinās, tad jau uz pretestības izdalās stipri mazāka jauda kā pastāvīgi aprēķinātā.Šajā gadijumā palīdzēt varētu 3x68Om vai 47Om saslēgtas paralēli.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

0 _ btw - tas letas pretestibas varetu iemicit epoksida, lai labak iskliede karstumu un viss smuki darbojas1  :: 
Beefs

----------


## jeecha

Kaa jau te AndriZ rakstiija - paskaties cik vatu bija lampinja un izreekjini pretestiibu (P=I*U, I=U/R -> R=U*U/P, kur U tavaa gadiijumaa droshvien ir 12V un P ir spuldziites jauda vatos un R nepiecieshamaa pretestiiba). Tad brauc kaut vai uz Argusu un nopeerc rezistoru ar pretestiibu peec iespeejas tuvaaku izreekjinaatajai un jaudu lielaaku nekaa bija spuldziitei. Piemeeram ja spuldziite bija 10W, tad R=12*12/10=14.4omi, respektiivi njem 17W 12 vai 15 omu rezistoru. Par spiiti dazhu izteikumiem par to ka lielas jaudas rezistori ir daargi - taa ir, bet sheit nav nepiecieshami lielas jaudas un preciizi rezistori, un 17W 5% rezistori maksaa zem 50 sanjiem... kas droshvien ir leetaak nekaa spuldziite statoilaa  :: 

Otrs variants - peerc nevis vienu bet teiksim 4us rezistorus ar 4x lielaaku pretestiibu un 4x mazaakas jaudas nekaa izreekjinaataa un sleedz vinjus paraleeli. Pietam iespeejams tev pat nebuus visi 4i jaasasleedz kameer luktura vadiibas sisteema sapratiis ka "spuldziite" nav izdegusi - vienkaarshi sleedz pa vienam klaat paraleeli liidz kameer viss darbojas kaa gaidiits  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tak beidziet ākstīties ar rēķināšanu un visādiem šunta rezistoriem. Paņem un priekšējos pagriezienos ieliec jaudīgāku lampiņu un viss sāks strādāt kā vajag. Par spilgtu jau pagriezieni nevar spīdēt  ::  . Lampņu tak ar jebkādu jaudu var nopirkt katrā benzīna tankā.

----------


## defs

Didzis izrāva man burtus zem pirkstiem   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Bet kur tad darbošanās prieks ?   :: 

mans domāt , ka , ja jau reiz tā melnā kaste, no kuras nāk arā tas spriegums pagriezienam ir tabuēta un tur neko regulēt nevar, tad to par ātru mikrkšķinošo signālu var izmantot par palaidēju mazai, atsevišķai shēmiņai, kas mirksķina pareizi. Masa ir, plusu pievadam par jaunu. Vai arī var ieviest paralēli kādu kondensatoru tiem LEDiem un pāris tranzistoru, kas gaida nākamo par ātro impulsu 2 iespējamos variantos - ar spriegumu izejā vai bez.

----------


## Jon

Kur tam visam jēga? Vai virzienrādis ir labāk redzams, ja izmanto LED? Ja gribi taupīt enerģiju, taisi/uzstādi citu releju, kura frekvence nav atkarīga no slodzes. Nav jēgas spīdināt gaismas diodes un sildīt atmosfēru ar pretestībām. Toties drošākai manevrēšanai pilsētas transporta plūsmā noderīgi uzstādīt LED lampiņas kā papildus virzienrāžus (sānos, stūres galos utml.). Šajā gadījumā relejs neizies no režīma.

----------


## Texx

LED lampu labums ir arī tas, ka tās ātrāk iedegas nekā spuldzes ar kvēldiegu. Tas gan varētu nebūt īpaši būtiski, bet tomēr. bez tam braucot ar led lampām past jūties stilīgāks un progresīvāks  ::

----------


## defs

Tur jau ta lieta,ka izskaties krutāks,tāpēc liek tas gaismas diodes.Velosipēda apgaismojums jā,jo tur ļoti bieži izmanto baterijas,kam resurs ierobežots. Bet mototehnikai jau virsū pieklājīgi ģeneratori stāv.
 Protams-katram sava gaumes lieta. Konkrētā gadijumā var likt pretstības. 10W keramiskā pretestība lielu rūmi nezaizņems un sils tik ar pus slodzi,jo spriegums tiks padots 50% no visa degšanas laika.Turklāt neba jau stundām dedzinās virzienlampiņas.Un pilsētā tāpēc nekļūs siltāks  ::

----------


## Starpnieks

Apskaīju, izskaitīju, nedaudz paķīmiķoju...
Relejs strādā ideāl ja gaismekļa jauda ir 23 W, to es izmēģināju.
LED pagriezienu lampiņām virsū ir rakstīts ka  12V  1W,  tā ka man jānosimulē vēl atlikušie 22 W.
Ja tas svarīgi, tad LED spīdeklī ir 15 gaismas diodes.

Kā izriet no formulas R=U * U/P,     R= 12 * 12/23, R=6,26 Omi.  Tātad jāmeklē man rezistors uz 6 Omi un kādiem 23 Watiem jaudas?  Un jāpiemauc tas paralēli, tipa jāpievieno starp + un - , kas pienāk pie LED gaismekļa barošanas???  Vai pareizi es te prātoju???

----------


## Delfins

pieļauju, ka jāsamazina pašam relejam kondiķa ietilpību, kurš ir daļa no "tikškināšanās". Tas ir, pie mazākas slodzes mazāks kondiķis lādēsies iekšā/ārā ar tādu pašu ātrumu kā pie lielākas slodzes.

----------


## defs

Starpniek,pareizi esi sapratis.Liec tādu pretestību un būs ok! 20W derēs.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ko dara relejs, ja paralēli ievieš 100mkF kondensatoru?

----------


## Delfins

> Starpniek,pareizi esi sapratis.Liec tādu pretestību un būs ok! 20W derēs.


 nafig ražot siltumu?   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Labāk uzlādēt kondensatoru un pielikt multivibratora shēmiņu.

----------


## M_J

Kāda šķirba, kurā vietā to siltumu ražo? Močiem ģenerators ir organizēts citādi, kā mašīnām. Ģenerators nav ar vadāmu ierosmi, tas visu laiku ģenerē uz pilnu klapi, kad spriegums kļūst par lielu, regulators to vienkārši šuntē un ražo siltumu. Kad pirmo reizi ar to saskāros, stipri pabrīnījos par šādu konstrukciju.

----------


## Didzis

Te daudz spriež par pagriezienu releju un uzreiz var redzēt,ka elektroniķi salasījušies  ::  .Tak nav tai pagriezienu relejā pilnīgi nekadas elektronikas. Tur viss notiek tīri mehaniski sasilstot bimetāla plāksnītei. Tas, droši vien, daudziem būs pārsteigums, bet var uztaisīt pagriezienu releju arī bez zināšanām programēšanā un procesora vadības  ::   ::   ::  .  Autiņi un moči brauca arī tad, kad tranzistori un pat lampas vēl nebija izgudrotas un viss darbojās arī bez elektronikas  ::  .

----------


## Jon

Nu, visādi zaļi domājošie - globālā sasilšana sākas ar lokālo poh...ismu. Braukšana diendienā ar tuvajām gaismām ne no kā nerodas; jāsadedzina degviela, lai grieztu ģeneratoru. Un runa ir par miljardu braucamrīku. Kopā sanāk tik daudz, ka naftas žīdi var sajūsmā berzēt rokas. Bet pārējie tikai vieglāk elpotu, ja pārietu uz LED.

----------


## M_J

Ir visādi pagriezienu releji. Nu neesmu pēdējos 10 gados sastapies ar pagriezienu releju ar bimetāla plāksnīti. Toties arvien biežāk saskaros ar auto, kuros pagrieziena relejs kā atsevišķa detaļa neeksistē. Slēdžu bloka kontrolieris nosūta CAN maģistrālē informāciju, kad jāieslēdz kāda lampiņa un attiecīgajai lampiņai tuvākais kontrolieris to lampiņu arī ieslēdz. Un tādā garā... Uzreiz piebildīšu, ka ne vienmēr esmu par to sajūsmā, gan ne tāpēc, ka ideja liktos slikta, bet gan dēļ diezgan lielā informācijas vakuuma vai sūdīgā izpildījuma. Ja A vai S klases mersim nosēžas akumulators ir gandrīz droši, ka kādam no vairākiem desmitiem kontrolieru būs nobrukusi atmiņa. Savukārt VW grupas auto t.s. komforta bloks peldas ūdenī. Tomēr katrā ziņā man labāk patīk pieeja, kur mašīnā ir viens plusa vads un CAN maģistrāle, nevis pilna mašīna rokas resnuma kabeļbaumiem, kur no katra slēdzīša uz katru štruntiņu iet atsevišķa drātīte.

----------


## Texx

OFFTOPIC: stipri apšaubu, ka mocī ir CAN maģistrāle.

----------


## defs

Tagad tos relejus speciāli tādus taisa,lai braucējs uzreiz saprastu,ka ir izdegusi kāda lampiņa.Domāju,ka tas drīzāk ir elektronisks.Bimetāla relejs vispār nemirkšķina,ja viena lampiņa nedeg.Otra lieta,ka relejs ir tik komplicēts,ka iekšā ar lodāmuru neko neizdarisi /ja saiet postā,tad jamaina/.Tāpēc vienkāršākais ir "apmānīt" releju ar pretestībām,imitējot spuldzīti.

----------


## M_J

Lai varētu spriest, kas tajā mocī ir vai nav būtu precīzi jāzin, kas tas par moci, a tā - dajebkas tur var būt.

----------


## Didzis

M_J, Tu vēl aizmirsi pieminēt, ka mocimir perfekta klimatkontrole- jo ātrāk brauc, jo vēsaks un tā darbojas bez CAN vadības   ::  . Visi vecie releji bija mehāniski, bet tā jau ir, nav skaidrs, kas par mocīti. Ja godīgi, tad nezinu, kas jaunajiem pļerkām par relejiem

----------


## Raimonds1

Labs ir, atrisnāsim to visu kā vajag - ar oscili  ::   cik plati ir pareizie impulsi, cik plati mirkšķināšnaas un cik lielu kondiķi vajag, lai pauzi vai pauzes starp nepareizi īsiem impulsiem ar 1 kondiķi aizpildītu un kā ieregulēt spriegumu uz tranzistora bāzes vai aizvara, lai LED iedegas un izdziest uzreiz, nevis pakāpeniski, kamēr uzlādējas vai izlādējas kondesators.

----------


## Starpnieks

Karoče viss sanāca labi, 
iegādājos Argusā pretestības 17 W 5,6 Omi, tā bija tuvākā ar saviem lielumiem kas bija uz vietas!!!

  Tagad mirkšķina puslīdz normāli, nu tā kā lielākajam vairumam    ::

----------


## defs

Apsveicu ar izdošanos! Motors rada lielaku planētas siltumefektu,nekā pāris pretestības   ::

----------

